# Chokecherry Port recipe



## srp1968 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have heard that chokecherries make the best port wine. I have come across a few recipes for chokecherry dessert wine which I assume would be similar but the batches are way too small. Does anyone have a recipe for 18 23 liters? Thanks
Shelley


----------



## poptop (Oct 9, 2014)

Yea I'd like to try this too, anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

